# The Un-Shed, Shed Thread



## justallan (Sep 15, 2015)

Out gathering I find this monster.
I guess it's not a shed, so it must be an un-shed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 15, 2015)

I would have liked him! heck I still do-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2015)

HOLY COAT RACK!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Sep 15, 2015)

I want to keep it, but the game processor lets me pay him in trade for cutting up the elk a friend shot me and believe me if he'll do an even trade he'll own this rack for darned sure.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 2


----------

